# I'm done with SJs



## Girlinthedark (Aug 1, 2013)

Warning, super angry rant coming up.
Seriously, what's wrong with them? Why are they so judgemental? And soo shallow? Its like they're totally incapable of understanding something they don't see everyday. Anything complex is beyond them because its not "normal" and I get the impression that they don't even want to understand it since they "know it all". Just because you have an easy life doesn't mean everyone does (I would too if 90% of the people of the world were just like me). Then if you disagree with them, you're scolded for being disrespectful (because they're the guardians and everyone should bow to them) if you have problems and SJs think its not important enough because its not something they deal with themselves, you should just suck it up and fake a smile. But they can whine about stupid stuff all they want. They'll over protect the hell out of you, "help" you when you don't need it, but when you do expect them to be there for you, they'll tell you to suck it up because its not "normal". You can't even say they don't understand because they do! How dare you say they don't! How dare you question their intellect or empathy! Of course, I only know the SJs around me so there might be more open minded SJs out there, I'm sure. But yeah, I'm getting sick of them.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Before this turns into another "stop typism" thread, I'd like to advocate that OP is obviously not targeting all SJ's, just the ones who lock themselves into narrow views.

OP, I feel your pain, it's like being in 1984 sometimes. But try to take this as an exercise to learn to overcome frustration and reach greater acceptance. They're wrong to be this way but you can't change that. What you can change, is your emotions. This frustration is coming from something that has not settled inside of you. Look into it.

You'll find they're also unconsciously reacting to the resentment you put up. Kinda like dogs, that's so sad :'( And even if that doesn't stop it, those who continue anyways will frustrate you less once you learn to understand this anger.

Good luck !


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, it can be frustrating. 
Just breathe and think about peace. Peace of mind, of body and spirit, and peace toward others. Look for the positives and work on your own negatives. Keep in mind that the world keeps spinning, take responsibility for yourself and realize there are things you can't change. You can only change yourself and can only convince others to change only when they want to. 

Is this family or work? Or something else?


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sure these people are frustrating, but I'm sure some SJ's on here will be perfectly happy to explain things to you and to make things interesting for you -- you can't generalise to all SJ's, some of them are lovely, so please try to think positive


----------



## Girlinthedark (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you both. Really good advice.  And yeah, I'm not saying all SJs are like this, just the ones around me. They're family and some friends too unfortunately.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

All the INFs!!


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope you feel better now after letting it out. Its a difficult thing to live with people that you cannot hold a conversation with and talk openly to, heart to heart.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

@Girlinthedark, Who said SJs were done with you? :crazy:

I'm sorry you have such immature SJs in your life.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Before this turns into another "stop typism" thread, I'd like to advocate that OP is obviously not targeting all SJ's, just the ones who lock themselves into narrow views.


I apologize because I am turning this back to "stop typism" but I think people tend to forget its not only SJ's "who lock themselves into narrow views" nor is it only NP's who are open-minded... And to some extent, being so attached to SJ's being this way or that way is in its own way a "narrow view."

What is being described sounds less like SJ mentality and more like someone who is obsessed with being an authority. (and need I say it? they don't have to be SJ to act that way... I've had this experience with INFPs, ENFJs, and ENTJs, among others.)

Anyway, sorry OP. Sounds like those people really need to grow up. I've been through my share of being misunderstood/criticized by family and friends for being "odd" - you just really have to take it with a grain of salt though it's really difficult.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

zinnia said:


> I apologize because I am turning this back to "stop typism" but I think people tend to forget its not only SJ's "who lock themselves into narrow views" nor is it only NP's who are open-minded... And to some extent, being so attached to SJ's being this way or that way is in its own way a "narrow view."
> 
> What is being described sounds less like SJ mentality and more like someone who is obsessed with being an authority. (and need I say it? they don't have to be SJ to act that way... I've had this experience with INFPs, ENFJs, and ENTJs, among others.)
> 
> Anyway, sorry OP. Sounds like those people really need to grow up. I've been through my share of being misunderstood/criticized by family and friends for being "odd" - you just really have to take it with a grain of salt though it's really difficult.


That's a very fair point. I really just meant it so that it didn't derail like so many threads do and OP ends up not getting her actual problem listened to.

The SJ typism has got to be dealt with, just not on this thread


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Girlinthedark said:


> Warning, super angry rant coming up.
> Seriously, what's wrong with them? Why are they so judgemental? And soo shallow? Its like they're totally incapable of understanding something they don't see everyday. Anything complex is beyond them because its not "normal" and I get the impression that they don't even want to understand it since they "know it all". Just because you have an easy life doesn't mean everyone does (I would too if 90% of the people of the world were just like me). Then if you disagree with them, you're scolded for being disrespectful (because they're the guardians and everyone should bow to them) if you have problems and SJs think its not important enough because its not something they deal with themselves, you should just suck it up and fake a smile. But they can whine about stupid stuff all they want. They'll over protect the hell out of you, "help" you when you don't need it, but when you do expect them to be there for you, they'll tell you to suck it up because its not "normal". You can't even say they don't understand because they do! How dare you say they don't! How dare you question their intellect or empathy! Of course, I only know the SJs around me so there might be more open minded SJs out there, I'm sure. But yeah, I'm getting sick of them.


You have no idea what "SJ" even means, obviously. You have decided that people with a few particular character traits = SJ, and its completely inaccurate. 

You'd be surprised what some of those peoples -actual- types might turn out to be if someone who understood typology typed them correctly. I'd suggest you keep studying the cognitive functions for a while.


----------

